# Danish A3 - Static daily



## DinoMite (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

My latest car - works like a daily, where i drive about 50k km's per year, so still some functionality left :lol: 

Started from scratch, november 4th 2014, brand new 


















I bought myself some OEMS 19" rims but they didnt fit


















Since it was an "Attraction" model, the seats were pretty ****ty - i bought some "Ambition" seats and mounted them


















Next step was to get it lowered - i bought AP Coilovers, which were modified a bit to get it slammed :clap: 










Sold the old 19" OEMS and bought some 20" OEM Audi S8 rims, but they were to big for the car :evil: 

http://www.vagcars.dk/phpbb/download/file.php?id=108389

Sold the old 20" S8 rims and bought som 19" BBS Speedline 2-split rims that needed som love  










They got refurbished and mounted with 215/35/19 Hankook Evo S1 Tyres :clap: 










Everything done and put back together - first fitment


























Got the rear diffusor painted in gloss black, and got some Audi S3 mirror covers









Bought a Skoda Octavia RS exhaust-end, modified it to fit 










Bought a RS3 look grill from XenonzUK 


























Something just didnt looked right with the RS3 grille







, so i swapted it for an A3 S-line grill in gloss black like the diffusor - much better :cheers: 










Some final pictures:









































































CHEERS :wave:


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

You European showoffs and your hatchbacks...

Nice car!


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Nicely done!

Agree that the rs3 grill didn't suit. Maybe it was the color combo?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice and clean! Love it!


----------

